# New 007



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

What do you reckon of the new Bond ?

He Can't be any worse than Brosnan IMO, the last film had an invisible car - even Moore didn't take the P' that much !

Dave


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Haven't seen the last two bond movies, the last one I did see (can't remember what it was called but obviously not the last one or the one before that but the one before that) left me feeling it was all about the look of the movie rather than the story these days.

Haven't seen this new guy, that I know of, in anything. I do remember I watched at least a couple of episodes of "our friends in the North" because of the hype but I can't remember a damn thing about it! I haven't seen Layer cake.

From the news footage on the telly last night he didn't convince me in the looks department. He reminds me of an Insurance salesman! I've no doubt he's a good actor, he wouldn't have been cast other wise (err that does leave the question of George Lasenby though) so we'll have to wait and see. No doubt I'll go and watch Casino Royale just because of the hype of it being a new bond


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

The official British Secret Intelligence Service (that's MI6 to you and me) website was launched last week. The FAQ section has this to say about the difference between the fact and fiction:



> *How realistic is the depiction of SIS in the James Bond films?*
> 
> _James Bond, as Ian Fleming originally conceived him was based on reality. But any author needs to inject a level of glamour and excitement beyond reality in order to sell. By the time the filmmakers focused on Bond the gap between truth and fiction had already widened. Nevertheless, staff who join SIS can look forward to a career that will have moments when the gap narrows just a little and the certainty of a stimulating and rewarding career which, like Bond's, will be in the service of their country._


Read more here: http://www.mi6.gov.uk/

As to the new Bond actor, Daniel Craig, I've never heard of him. Maybe he'll be good, but I'm more interested in who's going to play the Bond girl(s)


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

ETCHY said:


> What do you reckon of the new Bond ?
> 
> He Can't be any worse than Brosnan IMO, the last film had an invisible car - even Moore didn't take the P' that much !
> 
> ...


When I read the title of the thread I thought, ohh a new Omega, only to find you are talking about an actor ............disappointing.

The Bond films are just OTT, more now about special effects. I must admit I only watch Bond films now when they are on the TV and there is nothing better on .......... even FLOG IT provides more interst to me.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

To be honest I thought Craig looked a bit foppish at his launch as the new James Bond.

I am glad that the remake of "Casino Royale" will be fairly low-tech. Hopefully there will also be a minimum of computer generated imagery that make most modern action movies resemble a video game.

Give me good old fashioned stunts and "live" special effects any day.


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

I must admit I do agree with you Jot, I prefer proper stunts rather than CGI crap.

The films would be better if they got rid of the 'Die hard' type effects which have been a feature of Brosnan's efforts, millions of bullets flying everywhere & him never getting hit makes it even more unbelievable then it already is !

I feel they should make them darker & moodier - more like the books, although whether or not the general public would appreciate that is a different matter.

Dave


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Daniel Craig,


I only know him from the film Layer Cake which I thought was great ...


----------



## Look closer Lenny! (Mar 18, 2005)

WHAT? Have any of you guys seen goldeneye? The last great Bond. What defines a great bond film is for it to exist as a great film on its own, without adhering to the general theme associated with bond, like, for example goldfinger, live and let die, from russia with love, for your eyes only, on her majesty's secret service. Of course with bond you have to take it with a pinch of salt, some more than others. I mean the most recent, die another day, wtf? It was just dire, and excruciating to watch!

I guess there is a need for a new bond, not sure whether Craig is the man for job, we'll have to see. But put it this way, who would you prefer, Robbie williams????????


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Thought they would have gone for Clive Owen.

Craig just doesn't have that Bond factor at all IMO

Casino Royale may turn out to be a good film, if it is without all the silly crap that was in the last films.

I just wish they could do something more like Callan or Danger Man. At least it was feasable, and done with great performances.

I still thought Dalton's version was more realistic, but the high tech crap with bullets hitting everywhere except Bond himself as he feverishly ran about was bloody pathetic.

The next film should have Bond as much meaner, nastier, and more devious.

I'd have chose Alan Rickman if he'd have been a bit younger


----------



## Look closer Lenny! (Mar 18, 2005)

Alan Rickman? That's a good choice. Rickman would make a great bond. I think the producers are too stuck on the stipulations that they see must constitute as a bond character. I read today that they had a list of people they wanted and then a reason why they wouldnt be any good. Things like too short, not handsome enough etc. Wouldn't it be more interesting to actually go against the grain and actually choose someone with these so called 'unwanted' qualities?


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

Look closer said:


> Alan Rickman? That's a good choice. Rickman would make a great bond. I think the producers are too stuck on the stipulations that they see must constitute as a bond character. I read today that they had a list of people they wanted and then a reason why they wouldnt be any good. Things like too short, not handsome enough etc. Wouldn't it be more interesting to actually go against the grain and actually choose someone with these so called 'unwanted' qualities?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey up m8. Yeah the new bond is a cracking choice lets hope he has the edge he had in Layer Cake.


----------



## julian (Jun 3, 2003)

IMO Connery was the besht .

"Mish Moneypenny ,you really are a magnificient ***** "

He looked "the part" .The wooftah's that came after him -oh dear me.


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

julian said:


> IMO Connery was the besht .
> 
> "Mish Moneypenny ,you really are a magnificient ***** "
> 
> ...


Connery, possibly the most overrated actor since Michael Caine. Should i mention the Untouchables? No it's far too painful.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Yep.......agree

Absolutely insufferable prick IMO

IMO he had the brains of a mountain goat when he first took the 007 role...........and as wooden as a plank.

As an agent he would have been beaten by daffy duck in the thinking and strategy dept. Flemings Bond was cunning, devious and intelligent.

Callan would have bumped him off before breakfast


----------



## julian (Jun 3, 2003)

F***k me ,lads you 'll be asking for Hugh Grant next.Why wasn't the late ,great Kenneth Williams given the part at some stage-I think we should be told.


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

I would have loved to see Jimmy Nail play a Geordie bond. "Divan give us yer ***** moneypenny pet"!!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Did anyone see Connery's western called Shalako with Bridgitte Bardot.

It made me squirm with embarrassment it was that bad. It was the utter pits!!!

A real life licence to kill secret agent would probably look more like Kenneth Williams. He would certainly need 3 times the brain of Connery


----------



## julian (Jun 3, 2003)

How about that filum where an American cop asks Connery "Say,are you from Skaartland Yard ?"

Connery replies "Shclotland's back yardsh ,actually"

You gotta luv it .


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

I've never been keen on Connery, the bloody role made him & he's never had the good grace to admit it.

Ian Fleming didn't actually like Connery at first, he felt he was too uncouth !

I agree with Griff, Callan would have eaten him for breakfast. I don't know why they don't resurrect that character ? Callan was a great series & the film was first rate (excellent books too), plenty of mileage still left there IMO.

Dave


----------



## Look closer Lenny! (Mar 18, 2005)

["Hey up m8. Yeah the new bond is a cracking choice lets hope he has the edge he had in Layer Cake."]

Hows it going man, long time no speak. I'll give you a ring at some point man see hows things.

I think the next bond might be good. If you look at the run of bonds they are not consistent in their quality. A good one is usually followed by a bad one, or a string of bad ones, like the string that followed goldeneye.


----------

